# Help Picking a Martial Art



## Earl (Jul 8, 2006)

I live in a small town & 5 art's to choose from. Can any body give me any info ? 
1. Ji Hatsu Teki Kenpo Jitsu (Progressive Jiu Jitsu)
2. Danzan Ryu Ju Jitsu
3. Tae Kwon Do
4. Modern Arnis
5. Tai Chi Chuan

Thanks


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

Earl said:


> I live in a small town & 5 art's to choose from. Can any body give me any info ?
> 1. Ji Hatsu Teki Kenpo Jitsu (Progressive Jiu Jitsu)
> 2. Danzan Ryu Ju Jitsu
> 3. Tae Kwon Do
> ...


# 4 I am not familiar with as for Tai Chi I'd take that and one of the 1st two..


----------



## theboz19 (Jun 30, 2006)

*Include your goals!*

Why do you want to train? What type of training do you already have? It seems to me that today's MMA fighter can learn boxing, wrestling, and submission defense and be all set. Doesn't seem to be a real need in anything fancy.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Jui-Jitsu all the way. It's a very versitile style but that's just me. *


----------



## Matchstick (Jul 11, 2006)

i take Tae Kwon Do. You probley would not be able to use much of that in UFC style fighting, some of the basic kicks you could, but it is designed to strike your opponent in life threating pressure point areas from a distance. It would not do any good up close(ie your back on a mat) and most of the moves, beoynd the basics would be illegal occurding to the UFC rules (as far as where to hit/kick and with what part of the body used). But most TKD schools teach "tournament style" which mine does not, it's more ancient militant style. The only person i can think of off hand that started in UFC with a black belt in TKD is Kimo Leopoldo. But Kimo studied up on a mixture of boxing and grappling techniques. If i were you i'd go in and check out the schools, instructors and what is going on in there class and choose first hand. If intersested in MMA fighting (ie: pride, UFC ect..) i'd look for a MMA Camp somewhere in your area.


----------



## Big_Badi_Rabadi (Jun 26, 2006)

If you guys had it, i would suggest Muay Thai and Brazilian Ju-Jitsu. . . .


----------



## Venom (Jul 7, 2006)

Definitely, if you have any kickboxing or Muy thai around, take that.
Also, take any type of Ju-Jitsu. it increases your grappling skill tremendously and it can help you with submissions better. learn some judo as well. it's a type of wrestling.


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

1. Ji Hatsu Teki Kenpo Jitsu (Progressive Jiu Jitsu)
2. Danzan Ryu Ju Jitsu
umm...idk what either of these two are...but they have the words jiu jitsu in it so pick these. Is the Kenpo one mixed with jiu jitsu?


----------



## Venom (Jul 7, 2006)

With the word kenpo in it shows it has some american techniques values and styles mixed in.


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

kenpo and jiu jistu is practiclly mma...


----------



## Venom (Jul 7, 2006)

Kenpo is American version of Karate. Jiu-Jitsu makes up a lot of modern-day Mixed Martial Arts but you still need to learn other styles to be very successful.


----------



## teampunishment (Jul 10, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *Jui-Jitsu all the way. It's a very versitile style but that's just me. *


Same as, then suplement with Judo and maybe even Tae Kwon Do.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

teampunishment.50web said:


> Same as, then suplement with Judo and maybe even Tae Kwon Do.


persoanly I'd avoid TKD.. Look for Tang Soo Do.. Lesser know but more effective. as it is not watered down so much. Though in TKD defense it is great for learning proper form and flexibility.. if you add it to other styles it then can be highly efective.. as for judo.. I love it wish I spent more time in it when I was younger.. I left it as only a yellow belt but the beasic I learned in Judo helped me in every art form I took since.. espically my grappling skills.


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

Earl said:


> I live in a small town & 5 art's to choose from. Can any body give me any info ?
> 1. Ji Hatsu Teki Kenpo Jitsu (Progressive Jiu Jitsu)
> 2. Danzan Ryu Ju Jitsu
> 3. Tae Kwon Do
> ...


#4: Modern Arnis is a Fillipino martial art, earmarked by it's application of empty-hand theories toward weapons. Admittedly, I may be confusing that part with Kali/Escrima. I've always wanted to take that because of my ethnicity, but also for the fact that general stick fighting is one of the most applicable self-defense knowledges. Since most of the weapon fighting theory follows a philosophy of "defanging the snake" (disarming your opponent through the direct damage and attack to one's weapon arm), the empty-hand application is earmarked by defensive styles that directly attack an opponent's limbs by striking them directly in the joints, soft tissue or nerve centers as you're being attacked. Very vicious stuff.

The real draw of Arnis is its single-stick fighting theory and techniques. Not only are direct attacks and defenses taught, but also grapples, throws, joint locks and chokes that can be applied with the stick. That is where it get's real brutal.

I couldn't find much on the first style listed, but if I'm going off of the rough translation, it is probably more similar to the second syle listed than to merit too much differentiation in real-life application. According to this site here, "The Danzan-Ryu is a synthesis of the best techniques of the ancient jujitsu schools (Yoshin, Kosogabe, Shibukawa-Ryu, Yoshin-Ryu, Namba-Shoshin-Ryu), Okinawan Karate, Chinese Kung-Fu, Hawaiian Lua, Filipino knife fighting, and traditional Japanese restorative massage and healing techniques. It was developed by Professor Henry S. Okazaki whose school, the Kodenkan, was headquartered in Honolulu, Hawaii." Sounds like a centered amalgamation of older Jujitsu styles with other arts thrown in to compliment the grappling with striking.

TKD and Tai Chi Chu'an are more "traditional" martial arts and information is readily available on both. Even though the term TMA has become a bit taboo with MMA fans/practitioners, if you have never studied any sort of Martial Art before, you will definitely benefit. A large part of Martial Arts that is largely neglected and ignored by many current practitioners is the philosophical aspect. Many times, a sound mind will help you prevail through times of physical danger with greater success than pure physical skill or prowess. It doesn't matter if you're a badass if you keep on getting into situation where you need to prove it. Eventually you will get beat up, or worse.

I hope that helps.


----------



## the trainer (Jul 14, 2006)

*Dont discount Arnis!*

Arnis schools (or any filipino knife styles) are hard to find, and i dont think u should ignore it!

Arnis schools generally practice both Stand up (boxing) and grappling!
Although they are mostly centered around knife fighting (probably the best knife fighting style on the planet)

However my advice is to try out all of them and see which is best for u.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Can you use pressure points in the UFC? I know joint manipulation is aloud, that's just arm- and kneebars. If someone knew pressure points that would be interesting to see in the octagon? I agree with the Trainer, try them all out and see which one you like the best.*


----------



## Venom (Jul 7, 2006)

Small joint manipulation is not allowed. 
I hate that, because UFC is drifting more and more away from a competition to an entertainment. Small joint manipulation is a key in street fighting.


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

Venom said:


> Small joint manipulation is not allowed.
> I hate that, because UFC is drifting more and more away from a competition to an entertainment. Small joint manipulation is a key in street fighting.


I see where you're coming from, but by prohibiting small joint manipulation you lessen the possibility of injury in an already intense combat sport. It's the same reason why they don't practice it during training for the majority of the grappling styles, but definitely note it for self-defense situations.

However, I don't completely agree that it takes away from the competitive aspect of MMA as a whole.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*I like that you can't use small joint manipulation, that prevents injuries and allows the fight to be more explosive and leaves the fights to be a fast pace atmosphere. *


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

There has to be judo near you take that. Good cardio and throws, plus excellent ground work.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *I like that you can't use small joint manipulation, that prevents injuries and allows the fight to be more explosive and leaves the fights to be a fast pace atmosphere. *


I happen to be pretty good at small joint work.. so I understand how devastating it can be and agree that it should not be allowed.. plus alot of it is hard to do with those gloves on anyway...


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *Can you use pressure points in the UFC? I know joint manipulation is aloud, that's just arm- and kneebars. If someone knew pressure points that would be interesting to see in the octagon? I agree with the Trainer, try them all out and see which one you like the best.*


some preassure points you culd do I think for instance if doing an ankle lock. since your grabbing the foot already there is a nice poreassure point right on top of the foot that hurts like a ***** . and other in the body that can be applied while grappling that can be accesses just through basic grappling techniques.. others would be more obvious and well would not be functional in an mma style fight with out leaving yourself open for a pounding and a half


----------



## Matchstick (Jul 11, 2006)

The Don said:


> others would be more obvious and well would not be functional in an mma style fight with out leaving yourself open for a pounding and a half



I am very new to martial arts, but if you correctly attack at a pressure point I do not believe that anybody would have it in them to pound. I study a bit hapkido also, and when executed correctly it's a tap out at about 5-15%, depending on the opponent. If it was executed at 100% i believe it would break and put life long effectes on the opponent, if not terminate them. I believe that is why a lot of it is "illegal" in the sport. Now my master is in his 60's and started at the age of 4. he holds 9th degree in TKD, Judo, and Hapkido and grew up in Korea. There are a few instructors under him in there 30's, which are very very talented. So maybe it's intemidation, but in the end they are all really good. We have Muay Thai boxing also which is really fun to watch. No disrespect but in the end pressure points drop people fast. Just like a punch or kick to the back coming in of the jaw, anybody can knock somebody out with that if landed correctly. I feel it's all a matter of technic.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

Matchstick said:


> I am very new to martial arts, but if you correctly attack at a pressure point I do not believe that anybody would have it in them to pound. I study a bit hapkido also, and when executed correctly it's a tap out at about 5-15%, depending on the opponent. If it was executed at 100% i believe it would break and put life long effectes on the opponent, if not terminate them. I believe that is why a lot of it is "illegal" in the sport. Now my master is in his 60's and started at the age of 4. he holds 9th degree in TKD, Judo, and Hapkido and grew up in Korea. There are a few instructors under him in there 30's, which are very very talented. So maybe it's intemidation, but in the end they are all really good. We have Muay Thai boxing also which is really fun to watch. No disrespect but in the end pressure points drop people fast. Just like a punch or kick to the back coming in of the jaw, anybody can knock somebody out with that if landed correctly. I feel it's all a matter of technic.


I never said a preassure point would not work.. but against a fighter of equal skill it is really hard to employ a preassure point. against an average street attacker or your freinds messing around.. you can probably do it all day. trust me I am a huge fan of preassure points and have used them in a real fight and when I was working as a bouncer for a short stint to control unruly people some who were bigger then me. Granted I used some of the minor ones but they were highly effective.. just in an MMA fight they are not very practical and would be hard to employ in many cases. biggest reason.. your opponent is ready and facing you.. in a street fight your attacker in most cases is so focused on his attack or looking around for witnesses that it can actualy give you a major advantage and oppurtunity.

oh and I like the quote


----------

